# New pics and a weight question



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Does this "dog" look like a 4-month old puppy?




























Now, does this 4-month old puppy look like a 55-pounder? He's actually quite lean, although the pics don't really show it. Is this size/weight something anyone has seen before? People freak when I tell them he's only 4-months old.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

People do the same to me as well.

Stark is a bit oversized. His father was a tad above standard and his mother was right in the middle - he is taking on almost ALL of his father's traits in the structure department.

I think he looks good from the pictures you posted.

Stark is 19 weeks old (4.5 months) and looks about the same in build at this point. I will post a few pictures so you can compare.

Your guy is beautiful by the way..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This was Nikon at 4 months, no idea on weight (he was 67lbs at 10 months)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous dark boys you guys have. I get the samething. I started Bo in puppy socialization class on his 4 month old BD and no one believed me he was 4 months old. He was the biggest in the class but the second youngest. The next day he went to the vet to be nautered and he weighed 58 Pounds. Today is is over 80 pounds at 6 months old, he was last weighed in 31 july and was 78 pounds but I know he has grown since. I use my female shepherd as a comparison. Here is his 6 month photo from yesterday, I worry about being fat too but he has big bones and I think now the growth will slow down:


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a pic of my crew.... Starting from Left to right:
Onyx(mom of pups) 5 yrs, Hulk 19 weeks, Zelenka(aunt to pups) 5 yrs,Ansgar 19 weeks and Anala 19weeks...

And now a pic @ 5 1/2 mo









They are as tall as Auntie Z 
I will post more updated pics later...BTW Hulk wheighed 66.4 # 3 weeks ago a few weeks shy of his 6 mo mark...


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

OMG, Stark could be Rookie's twin! It looks like both Stark AND Nikon are similarly sized/built, so I'm going to discount the comments. 

I guess it's just been too long since I had a 4-month old in the house!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I thought the same thing when I looked at the pictures.. 

Stark weighs 48lbs and is 19 weeks old.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Something just occurred to me - I have an undated picture of Eich which I first calculated to have been taken in late 2001 when he would have been about 8-months old, but later thought he was too big. Looking at some of the pics you guys are putting up I guess he COULD have been an 8-month old in this shot:


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Rochhead this actually normal here is my Boy Duke Vom Rohaus at 4 months old and 60lbs ,now he is 8 months and 3 weeks old and 92lbs, becouse of the long legs they tend to look leaner then they are (skinnier),this is ok,yor boy looks awesome and will be over 110 easy ...


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

8 month and 3 weeks old 92lbs


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very handsome Harold! Shiny coat.

Does anyone here believe or can prove the theory that they double their 4 month old weight? This means Duke will be 120lbs or close at full grown? 

My Bella, an american showline was 28 pounds at 4 months old skinny twiggy and now she is 74 pounds at 16 months.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

do you have him on adult food? My Sashi was that big!! he was the biggest puppy! I put him on adult food at 4 mo old. the growing slows down, by a yr he was 87# and really never got much bigger, towards the end, he weighed 90# but the Vets always said he was a good weight. 
I just see an adorable puppy!! congrats and enjoy him


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WDoes anyone here believe or can prove the theory that they double their 4 month old weight?


NO. I still wonder where that "guestimate" came from.

Just like children, puppies grow at different rates. 

Siren weighed 41lbs at 4 months. At 16 months she weighed 69lbs. Sure, if I let her, she COULD weigh 82lbs. But she dang sure SHOULDN'T. And I would be willing to wager that she never will. She was a FAST grower both in height and weight until she hit 6 months. Then she slowed down drastically. From 8 months to 16 months she only gained 9 lbs.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Same for Bella from 7 months to 16 month she gained 10 pounds.
Are female growth spurts different than males?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I tend to think Nikon was pretty average sized and still is. People seeing pics or just seeing him alone always said, "OMG he's so big!" but then when he was next to other dogs his age he was smaller. Not less mature looking (actually, in shows I was told he was more mature looking and not nearly as "loose" as other puppies), but just more compact overall. We have several puppies at our SchH club right now and I think all of them are/were/will be taller and probably a bit heavier than Nikon was at 4 months. Nik's mother is on the taller side of the female standard (but still within, as she is KKL1) and his father is a "medium" sized male, so I expect Nikon will be more of a medium sized male. Assuming he is about 70lbs now (he was 67 a month ago), I'm not sure what to expect as far as how much more weight he will gain since he's my first non-adult dog.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Heidi,thanks i give him Nupro vitamin supplement along with his food.at 7 months i switched him to adult dog food advised by the vet and oked by his breed/trainer. i dont know about doubling his 4 month old weight at full grown but Duke is expected to become 120lbs full grown by the time he is 2 or 3 yrs old ,so i guess its true his father is a big dog at 115lbs .the size o the dog at full grown really depends on the blood lines and the dogs and bitchs breed together to make the litters ,I would say more on the blood lines ,Duke is a working line. his moms great grandsire is Asko von Der Lutter ,on his dads side his the ngrandsire is Kevin Vom Murrtal .


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Liesje::::Nikon is very very very awesome looking with that beautiful red and black coat ...i am thinking he should reach around 80 to 90 full grown... what a handsome looking boy you have their in Nikon ..did you name him after the Nikon camera company?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

It's always interesting seeing pictures of pups at the same age and how different they can be.

Here's Dante at 4 months


----------

